# Another major today for Ziggy the new champion



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Big BIG congrats on your new Champion<:


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Huge congrats! He looked great today. I was watching the livestream.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

CONGRATS! I'm so proud of you guys!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Nice! Big congratulations to you and handsome Ziggy


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

*CONTRATULATIONS!!!!
Woohoo!! Champion Ziggy!!!

💖 🏆🥇🎺*🍾🥂


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

DanaRuns said:


> *CONTRATULATIONS!!!!
> Woohoo!! Champion Ziggy!!!
> 
> 💖 🏆🥇🎺*🍾🥂


Thanks so much, we are very proud of our big boy!!! Here is a photo from today


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I just hope that Ziggy will still be the same goofball when he comes home and doesn’t think he’s too regal for me now that he’s a champion ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Ziggy's a good looking boy.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Congratulations! He looked great today!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------

